# HT-Rohre anstreichen



## A6er (7. März 2008)

Hi,

mal ne aussergewöhnliche Frage:

so ein 110er HT-Rohr in diesem "wunderbarem grau" passt ja eigentlich so gar nicht zu einem schönen Gartenteich  

Kam schon mal jemand von euch auf die Idee, diese z.B. grün anzustreichen?
Wenn ja, mit welcher Farbe?


----------



## hergen (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

HI Rüdiger

Kunstoffarbe bekommt man im baumarkt Ht-Rohr anrauen und überstreichen oder mit ein weichmacher einstreichen und dann mit der farbe die haben willst
(acrül oder kunstoff farbe)


gruss helge


----------



## martin karstens (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

Hallo Rüdiger!
Da bin ich auf etwas ratlos. Kunstharzlack geht nicht. Nur für Metall, Holz und Beton.
Eben mal in meinem Farbregal nachgesehen. Flüssigkunststoff geht. Ist auch für Hart PVC geeignet. Stellt sich nur noch die Frage, .. fällt HT Rohr unter Hart PVC? Wohl eher KG Rohr.
Versuch macht klug.


----------



## A6er (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*



			
				hergen schrieb:
			
		

> HI Rüdiger
> 
> Kunstoffarbe bekommt man im baumarkt Ht-Rohr anrauen und überstreichen oder mit ein weichmacher einstreichen und dann mit der farbe die haben willst
> (acrül oder kunstoff farbe)
> ...



Hallo Helge,

das hört sich doch gut an!
Morgen bin ich Baumarkt  
Feines Schmirgelpapier (schreibt man das so  ) und Kunstoffarbe stehen auf dem Einkaufszettel


----------



## karsten. (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

Moin

http://www.streichensiedenalltag.de...37-BFFE-D3629FC5D7E3/0/td_vorstreichfarbe.pdf


andere Profi Haftvermittler sind schweinegiftig 

wie wärs Schlauche aus Kunstrasen zu Nähen und über die Rohre ziehen ?

mfg


----------



## hergen (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

Hi ich noch mal


Flüssigkunstoff geht habe es selber ausbrobiert ich konnte das schöne grau auch nicht mehr sehen passte nicht im umfeld  
das ist jetzt ein jahr her und ist noch nichts abgeblättert aber wie gesagt vorher ein bischen rau machen das rohr


----------



## A6er (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> http://www.streichensiedenalltag.de...37-BFFE-D3629FC5D7E3/0/td_vorstreichfarbe.pdf
> 
> ...



Mensch, Ideen habt Ihr  

Danke Karsten, auch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## A6er (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*



			
				hergen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich noch mal
> 
> 
> Flüssigkunstoff geht habe es selber ausbrobiert ich konnte das schöne grau auch nicht mehr sehen passte nicht im umfeld
> das ist jetzt ein jahr her und ist noch nichts abgeblättert aber wie gesagt vorher ein bischen rau machen das rohr



Ist Flüssigkunstoff ganz normal streichfähig, wie jede andere "Farbe"?


----------



## hergen (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

jawohl das ist sie


----------



## Olli.P (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

Hi,


also meine bessere Hälfte hat das HT-Rohr am großen PF gleich wie die Wände mit Fassadenfarbe mitgestrichen...... 

 


Und bislang hält's........

Okay da wo es dauerfeucht ist wird's mit der Zeit grün, aber das macht nix. Wenn's mal wirklich voller __ Moos sitzt sieht's dann auch natürlicher aus


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs Schlauche aus Kunstrasen zu Nähen und über die Rohre ziehen ?


 
Vielleicht ist dieser Vorschlag ein Bissel überlesen worden, .... aber er ist aus unserer Sicht unbedingt eine Überlegung wert. Wir haben um die "hübschen grauen Rohre" mit Naturag*rt Ufermatte gelegt und dann mit nicht sichtbarem Nylonfaden umwickelt. So brauchten wir nicht einmal zu nähen. 

Es hält, ist ganz nett anzuschauen, leicht wieder zu entfernen und vor allem, es ist nicht giftig ....


----------



## Frank (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

Hi,

also ich schließe mich unbedingt Ludwig an. 

Das ist wohl die beste Methode. 

Von streichen halte ich gar nichts, es sein denn, die Rohre kommen mit dem Teichwasser gar nicht in Berührung.
Aber diesen Punkt hast du noch gar nicht beschrieben. Oder hab ich was übellesen ...


----------



## A6er (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

Ist Kunstrasen eigentlich steif oder ist der "anschmiegsam"


----------



## Frank (7. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

Hallo Rüdiger,

Kunstrasen ist in etwa mit einem Teppich zu vergleichen (von der "Biegsamkeit").

Nur, wenn du diesen verwendest, denk bitte daran ihn gründlich auszuspülen.


----------



## karsten. (8. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

Hallo

http://www.brunnerteppi.ch/hp1024x768/sonder_rasen_april2006.htm



Kunststoff Rasenteppiche gibt es in vielen Qualitäten 

Zuschnittreste sind in Teppichmärkten meist für kleines Geld oder für lau
zu haben und reichen für unsere Zwecke vollkommen .

da ist nicht mehr Gift dran als an jedem Kunstoffteil was im Garten oder Teich verwendet wird 

Organische Teppich-Materialien sind durch Mottenschutz usw. viel mehr belastet , 
mögliche Trennmittelreste bei Kunststoffen lassen sich leicht ausspülen .


__ Moos z.B. wächst ganz schnell darauf wenn man es mit Erde / Joghurt Gemisch einstreicht und mit geeignetem Moos impft . :shock 

 Amseln lieben es  :evil ........ :? 

 





mfG


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (8. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> __ Moos z.B. wächst ganz schnell darauf wenn man es mit Erde / Joghurt Gemisch einstreicht und mit geeignetem Moos impft . :shock
> 
> Amseln lieben es :evil ........ :?


 
Stimmt ... Amseln lieben es sogar so sehr, dass sie uns das Moos "wegschleppen", die Tierchen halten unsere mit Moos zugewachsenen Uferwälle wohl für einen Supermarkt für Nestbaumaterial 

*@ Kasten*
Erde / Joghurt Gemisch hört sich interesant an, unser Moos muss bisher mit Sand / Lehm Gemisch zufrieden sein. Vielleicht wurzelt das Moos ja in Deinem Gemisch fester als bei uns. Könntest Du vielleicht mal Dein Rezept für den Erde / Joghurt Brei (Mischungsverhältnis, Auftragdicke etc.) weitergeben? Und ... welches "geeignete" Moos hast Du verwendet. Wir haben uns welches aus lichten Wäldern mitgebracht ... bisher schein es sich dort, wo die Amseln es in Ruhe lassen, ganz wohl zu fühlen ...


----------



## Frank (8. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

Hi,

nicht direkt dieses Thema betreffend, muss aber doch mal nachfragen.

Wie kommt man eigentlich darauf eine Kunstrasenmatte, o. ä., ausgerechnet mit Joghurt zu bestreichen um Moose darauf anzusiedeln ... 

Liegt das an den rechts- oder linksdrehenden Kulturen darin?

Ideen habt ihr ...


----------



## Annett (9. März 2008)

*AW: HT-Rohre anstreichen*

Moin.

Moos plus Joghurt?
nur am Rande erwähnt (ab und an lohnt die Arbeit mit den teichforum.info-Themen also doch )

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=67875/?q=joghurt+moos#post67875

Schattenlage soll von Vorteil sein.


----------

